# MGG Pig Nuck PFS



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Never made a nuck before, but what better than a Bbs huckin' nuck!

5/16 thick, 2" wide and 2.5" tall. The tabs are 10mm wide.

My next ones will be 1/4" thick, have brass threaded press nuts and M4 thumb screws.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I bet with the right bands...this could happen faster.


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

I'll be Glued to MGG for upcoming additions!


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

That is awesome!


----------



## rtindell (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow!!! I like it!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Eric your mind is a amazing thing,you really do see slingshots every where don't you,thanks for sharing,tell the truth you have a entire shop full of shooter building minions working down in your basement wonderland don't you


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

bigron said:


> Eric your mind is a amazing thing,you really do see slingshots every where don't you,thanks for sharing,tell the truth you have a entire shop full of shooter building minions working down in your basement wonderland don't you


Nope, just me. I doubt that minions would tolerate my strict tolerances


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

.001 *


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## subshot (May 3, 2015)

good!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Cries out to be made of brass !!!!!! Knuckle head!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Cries out to be made of brass !!!!!! Knuckle head!


Totally! All I had was a bar of aluminum


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Good design!


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Great design Eric, and hey, if you miss the target you can beat the h**l out of it.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Yesss...cutters are cutting these by wed/thurs!


----------

